# slick tile on floor



## winn (Dec 29, 2007)

re-habbing a small house, here's the situation. We used a glossy tile on the tub enclosure. Iwant to use the remaining tile @ 20 sq.ft. on the floor. Investors are worried that this could be a liability as far as a FHA loan condition, or injury. Keep in mind that when the vanity and toilet are installed we're talking about a 3 x 4 area. Just looking for feedback, we all know you can't fix stupid.:whistling


----------



## winn (Dec 29, 2007)

*slick tile on bath floor*

Currently re-habbing a small house with a typical tub to the rear lay out with vanity and toilet on plumbing wall side of the room. After doing the tub enclosure we have @ 25 sq. ft. of tile left over and I want to go ahead and use it on the floor. Investors are worried about liability as far as loan inspections, FHA, ect. Keep in mind that after toilet and vanity installation the floor area will only be a 4x4 area. The tile has a fairly glossy finish. Just looking for unbiased opinions, whatya think:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

um, if it's slick, don't use it. You're talking only 25 sq ft of tile, just go buy tile that isn't slick. That's like $50 at Home Depot.

But I've never heard of a house not passing inspection because of slippery tile.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

angus242 said:


> um, if it's slick, don't use it. You're talking only 25 sq ft of tile, just go buy tile that isn't slick. That's like $50 at Home Depot.
> 
> But I've never heard of a house not passing inspection because of slippery tile.


 I agree 100%, I do see that the liability could be a possible issue to them.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

So we are talking 20 sq/ft @ $2 a foot? No brainer, go for safer tile, if you have any doubts.....and FWIW, we never use "glossy or slick" tile on any floors.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

If the "glossy tile" used on the surrounds is wall tile you shouldn't use it on the floors

Matte finish for the floor is the safest - Just because an area is small doesn't mean that someone can't fall & sometimes a crowded area is the worst


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

We have dueling threads:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/slick-tile-bath-floor-65989/


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Jeez man do the job right,get floor tile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Merged the threads. Please don't double post.

This shouldn't be a discussion. Anyone that puts slick tile down, especially in a bathroom deserves to be sued by the meanest, ugliest and greediest lawyers in town and be judged by a jury of 80 year old hip-replacement patients.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Any reputable tile contractor knows not to use glossy tile or wall tile on floors. Tiling 101.


----------



## winn (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I guess I got what I asked for. Though I'm still a little confused. Investor wanted to use any leftover tiles from the kitchen floor that to me is just as smooth as the other tile which does have a matte finish, if I was misunderstood I appologize. Also my appology for the double post, I tried to delete the first one. Though some a bit harsh,thanks for all the honest input. This is why we join, Thanks


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Sometimes the truth hurts. Its not meant to be mean, just a bit of drama to drive the point home. If you wouldn't expose your small children or an infirm older relative to that floor, then don't expose others to it. Simple as the Golden Rule.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

What TYPE of tile is it, have a photo or link, tile is only slick if wet, you can use anything you like unless it's specifically made for walls only.


----------

